# Just getting home from the vet (again)



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thought I'd just start a new thread. Last night when I tried to put the ointment in that I had for Sophie, that her groomer who is a vet tech told me to do and had already dosed her at her house, Zoe trembled. She trembled all evening. She came to bed with me but didn't stay. I found her curled around the toilet in the guest bathroom. Zoe ALWAYS sleeps with me. I called the vet first thing this morning and was told the vet would call me back. I waited until 3:00 for my vet to call me back. This is the 2nd time I've not gotten a return call from her. My regular vet who I love is on maternity leave and I'm just so upset with this other one I'm totally beside myself. So I called at 3:00 and let the receptionist know I was very frustrated and extremely upset. And I wanted her to be seen TODAY! I had wanted her to be seen when she wasn't doing well after her extraction and I was told there was no need, given more pain meds, and well....I caved. I didn't want to appear like a paranoid mom. I'm so upset with myself that I did not insist on being seen. If I had, this would not have progressed to the situation we are in now. This most likely started back when I noticed she had done so beautifully for a few days after her dental, and then all of a sudden started to act like she didn't feel well. People are in trouble at the vets office now and I don't even care. In fact, I'm glad. This evening I saw a new vet they just hired who just graduated. So he's really young and inexperienced. But I loved him and he told me his favorites are small dogs. I will continue to see him until my regular vet comes back from maternity leave. Here is what's happening.

Due to the fact that Zoe only has an ear infection in one ear vs. both ears pretty much indicates it's NOT a yeast infection. That should have been the first clue on my early morning phone call to the vet. The fact that it's on the same side as the upper molar that had to be extracted due to her cracking it down to the root is an indication that it may be a complication from the surgery. She has a bacterial infection and the cells they saw were 'rods', being the more difficult to treat. It's so painful they could not not do an otoscopy so she is scheduled for Tuesday to have that done under a sedative. Depending on what they find, they may have to put her under a general and due a myrihyotomy (sp?)....puncture the ear drum to see what's behind the ear drum. He put her on Synotic & Baytril (steroid & antibiotic) but may change that once the culture is run at the lab to see what antibiotics will work best on this type of bacteria. All I've done is cry. I cried at the vets because my poor girl was in real pain and I didn't notice it. I cried and am still crying because I have completely failed my precious girl. She should have had a dental last year. I KNEW she should. But the vet said things looked good because I do such a great job of brushing. But I knew perio was in her genetics (her littermate lost 4 teeth at age 2 and Zoe is 5 1/2) and I knew that you can't tell what's happening below the gum tissue where periodontal disease is, from an oral exam. She only had 3 mm pocketing around 2 of her lower anterior teeth but I guess they were loose so she lost them. I feel sick whenever she smiles at me because it's my fault. Just because I was so overwhelmed last year with starting a new business, I didn't do what I knew should have been done. And now this could be really bad with her ear because I didn't insist when I knew it wasn't right for her to start out feeling so well and then all of a sudden not feel well after her dental. Please say a prayer for my sweet Zoe.

Oh....and it's just NOT been a good day with vets period today. I took my foster Sophie to her vet (my vets fees are too high so I have to take her to a different vet) for her vaccinations. She already had her rabies vaccine on 6/5/09. And she gave her another rabies vaccine today by mistake. She was only supposed to get distemper/parvo today. That is what I had scheduled. And she was scheduled for her spay/hernia operation and to flush and culture her ears on Friday. But they had a canellation for this Monday and I felt it better for her to have it then as opposed to the very busy and noisy 4th of July weekend. I just hope all goes well with her because I want to be able to care for all 3 properly and if she has complications and Zoe has complications....well....you all know what a worrier I am. And in Zoe's case...I was right to worry.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Crystal, i'm so sorry that the news wasn't good at the vets. Please don't beat yourself up you were following what the vets had advised, they are supposed to be the experts. I'm not very good at putting my thoughts in writing, but please know that you did what you thought best following the advise of your vet. Hang in there and i will keep everyone in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Please don't beat yourself up. That type on infection is unusual and not to be expected. I will tell you this. My husband (and he is a walking talking human unlike our fur babies) had to have a tooth extracted. Within a couple of weeks he started to experieince terrible headaches. I never put two and two together. And I work in healthcare!!! :brownbag: It just never connected for me. I kept giving the poor guy Advil. I finally insisted he go to his regular doctor. He sent him for a CT scan. Well, to my dismay, he had what looked like an abcess in his frontal sinus!!!!  Well, this triggered a STAT visit to a neurologist, and an MRI of the brain, because this could give him meningitis!!! He was treaeted with antibiotics and was up and better in no time flat, thank goodness. I just never connected the dots!

Hoping for a speedy recovery for little Zoey now that they know what is bothering her. {{{HUGS}}} for your!!!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

WHAT THE HECK ok I would be freaking out right now - puncture the ear drum ??????? yeah i am not thinking this is a good thing - contact dr jaimie asap and i would be going to a specialist for ears if it were me no way would i let someone do that - dex had a yeast in one ear and not the other so that is not uncommon. 

ok here is my take on this situation and what i would do -- I would take her to a board certified dentist immediately as it sounds like they did not get the root of the tooth which happens ALOT and why i only see board certified dentist PERIOD - the reason is they know how to pull teeth out and get the whole root. Demi had 27 extractions due to me doing the same as you so I know how you feel -- i delayed thinking petzlife gel would be my cure and it was not and it was worse because i waited a year. So tell me about feeling bad  she only has 15 teeth left at 5 years old. Alot is genetic too as i know someone who has a golden a big dog and fed raw forever and same thing happened. The other thing is the the dentists have digital xray machines which are very expensive and most vets do not have them and they can see what is going on before they work on the tooth and they take before and after pics to make sure the root is all out. If they do not get the root out then there will be an infected root which is extremely painful. Most dentals are done by vet techs who are not dvm and while some are good some are not. Vets do not have as much schooling and do not specialize in teeth. Many vets extract the teeth instead of tech but when i went to two board certifieds the first one i was referred to by someone who had a root infected dog and it was not pretty and bc dentist told me it happens ALOT as that is the number one thing she sees animals for from vets who do not do the extraction properly. This is why when i knew demi had to have extractions i went to a specialist - also they take further education in anesthesia as well. So they have the latest equipment, most education and they specialize in it that is all they do is teeth. It may be and infection but i would not let anyone puncture the ear drum of my dog unless they specialized in ears for animals and i would have a bc dentist look at that extraction site. Can you look in her mouth? Is she eating ok? I am so sorry this happened as i would be furious if this was my dog. 

And on your foster that is ridiculous do these vets not read the chart ? And we wonder why dogs have so many health issues from over vaccinations as people do not pay attention absolutely horrible  

wow you have had a bad day  I am so sorry but hopefully dr jaimie and jmm can offer you more advice on this but this is just what i would pursue if this happened to mine -- i know there are opthamologists for dogs for eyes -- i am sure there are specialists for ears too i would hope. 














Due to the fact that Zoe only has an ear infection in one ear vs. both ears pretty much indicates it's NOT a yeast infection. That should have been the first clue on my early morning phone call to the vet. The fact that it's on the same side as the upper molar that had to be extracted due to her cracking it down to the root is an indication that it may be a complication from the surgery. She has a bacterial infection and the cells they saw were 'rods', being the more difficult to treat. It's so painful they could not not do an otoscopy so she is scheduled for Tuesday to have that done under a sedative. Depending on what they find, they may have to put her under a general and due a myrihyotomy (sp?)....puncture the ear drum to see what's behind the ear drum. He put her on Synotic & Baytril (steroid & antibiotic) but may change that once the culture is run at the lab to see what antibiotics will work best on this type of bacteria. All I've done is cry. I cried at the vets because my poor girl was in real pain and I didn't notice it. I cried and am still crying because I have completely failed my precious girl. She should have had a dental last year. I KNEW she should. But the vet said things looked good because I do such a great job of brushing. But I knew perio was in her genetics (her littermate lost 4 teeth at age 2 and Zoe is 5 1/2) and I knew that you can't tell what's happening below the gum tissue where periodontal disease is, from an oral exam. She only had 3 mm pocketing around 2 of her lower anterior teeth but I guess they were loose so she lost them. I feel sick whenever she smiles at me because it's my fault. Just because I was so overwhelmed last year with starting a new business, I didn't do what I knew should have been done. And now this could be really bad with her ear because I didn't insist when I knew it wasn't right for her to start out feeling so well and then all of a sudden not feel well after her dental. Please say a prayer for my sweet Zoe.

Oh....and it's just NOT been a good day with vets period today. I took my foster Sophie to her vet (my vets fees are too high so I have to take her to a different vet) for her vaccinations. She already had her rabies vaccine on 6/5/09. And she gave her another rabies vaccine today by mistake. She was only supposed to get distemper/parvo today. That is what I had scheduled. And she was scheduled for her spay/hernia operation and to flush and culture her ears on Friday. But they had a canellation for this Monday and I felt it better for her to have it then as opposed to the very busy and noisy 4th of July weekend. I just hope all goes well with her because I want to be able to care for all 3 properly and if she has complications and Zoe has complications....well....you all know what a worrier I am. And in Zoe's case...I was right to worry.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh poor Zoe..........I would get this attended to asap. I would not let them puncture the eardrum.......it does not sound right. I would get on an infection and don't worry......it is not something that you could help. Let us know how she is doing when you can.........


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwww, poor Zoe! Please try not to beat yourself up. I am sure you were doing what you felt was right at the time. I too would contact Dr. Jaimie and ask her opinion. 

How is Sophie acting after getting her overdose of rabies vaccine? I would also ask Dr. Jaimie about that. 

I am so sorry you had such a bad day. Give all of the fluffs a big hug and know that we are sending lots of hugs and prayers. 

I wish I knew what to say to make you feel better, but we are all here for you and your babies.


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm sorry that Zoe isn't feeling well & will pray that the antibiotics will clear this up soon. :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

when you look in her ear that has infection does it look red and inflamed? dex was real red and inflamed when he had an infection. Did he give you any antibiotic for ears like panalog? Does he not think this infection is in ear? I think baytril is the strongest antibiotic they give so probably why they gave that one. Is she shaking her head and scratching at ears or rubbing mouth on the ground or rubbing ears on ground or against anything?

he gave you steroids as an anti-inflammatory


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=...91&aid=1592

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2102&aid=321

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2095&aid=273

abscess tooth

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2089&aid=382


----------



## summer18 (May 26, 2007)

please do not beat yourself up. i too was once in this situation with my dog. and i did beat myself up. but from then on i was assertive and didnt care what people thought of me when it came to my beloved dog. i hope my words are coming through the right way as i mean them from my heart. i have a lump in my throat for you and your dogs. all will be well.
you are in my thoughts,please keep us posted.
malina and summer


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Crystal - do not beat yourself up over this. You are doing everything you possibly can for your poor babies. I'm sure Zoe will be back to her usual self in a very short time.

Sweetness and Tessa say "You're a good doggy mommy! Hugs and puppy kisses to all of you!"


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Crystal I am so sorry your poor, precious little Zoe is having problems....don't be so hard on yourself....we can't catch everything...and you were doing what you were advised to do....hopefully you will get some positive results on Tuesday...in the meantime I will be saying prayers for your little one....stay strong....


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Crystal I am so sorry Zoe is going through this. Poor sweet girl. You are one of the best Mommys ever so stop blaming yourself for this. How can you see into the future and know what is going to happen. We all deal with life one day at a time and do the best we can. I always cave at the vets too. I take the time to find a dr. I think I can trust so I go with their opinion. I am praying for a good outcome for Zoe with the meds she is on so you don't have to worry about the next steps the vet mentioned. I would get another opinion before I let anyone puncture her ear drum. As you said, this vet is inexperienced. Seeing a specialist sounds like a good idea to me. I just feel horrible for poor Zoe and for you.
As for little Sophia. Doesn't that just tick you off? How totally unnecessary. I have heard others on SM say their dogs were vaccinated again shortly after getting a rabies shot. Something to do with the laws in the area ( do you believe that?!!). I believe the dogs were ok. I'd check it out though. Geez! 
You poor thing. You had a horrid day. I wish I could give you a hug. This is the best I can do. :hugging: Please let us know how Zoe is doing and if Sophia is ok.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Crystal, I am so sorry about poor sweet Zoe. As others have said, please don't beat yourself up, you did what you thought was right at the time and followed the advise of professionals. I hope Zoe recovers quickly! I wish I could say something to make you feel better :grouphug:

I would be SO mad about the double rabies vac. I hope Sophie will be OK!

:grouphug:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

We all know that prayers work miracles and I will be saying lots of prayers for poor little Zoe and Sophie that everything will work out for them and let them heal soon. rayer: rayer: rayer: and you also need prayers rayer: rayer: rayer: to find the peace of mind that you are a very good mommy to all the furbabies that have come your way. You know in your heart that you are doing the very best for them and they love their mommy for it. So stay strong and know that we are all here for you.

Hugs, :sLo_grouphug3: :sLo_grouphug3: 
Lucy


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Crystal ~ I am praying like crazy. Gosh, what a worry. rayer: rayer: 

Please know how much we love you, and are here for you.

All our love,

Deb, Joplin, Frankie, LBB, Henry, Raul, Gulliver, and Cobey


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry Zoe is having this problem with her ear. Please don't blame yourself. Blame the vets,I think they have dropped the ball on this. I agree with everyone else,talk to Dr.Jaimie. I always get her opinion on serious matters.I almost always get a 2nd exam & opinion too. I hope Zoe feels better soon. :grouphug: And I hope Sophia is ok too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal, know that we're all with you and wishing the best. As everyone says don't blame yourself. So many of us have that mommy gut instinct and we don't follow it. Feel like we shouldn't and trust the experts. I did it with my own son and nearly lost him when he was 2. We live and learn and it makes you stronger and more trusting of yourself. I think you do need to seek a specialist asap and think about switching vets all together at least until that one's back from maternity.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i definitely agree with this 

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jun 26 2009, 11:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797384


> Crystal, know that we're all with you and wishing the best. As everyone says don't blame yourself. So many of us have that mommy gut instinct and we don't follow it. Feel like we shouldn't and trust the experts. I did it with my own son and nearly lost him when he was 2. We live and learn and it makes you stronger and more trusting of yourself. I think you do need to seek a specialist asap and think about switching vets all together at least until that one's back from maternity.[/B]


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Crystal, I'm sending a hug your way. I'm sorry poor Zoe is having to go through this. Be mad at your vet, not yourself. They are the ones that are supposed to be the experts. I'll be praying for Zoe.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 26 2009, 11:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797386


> i definitely agree with this
> 
> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jun 26 2009, 11:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797384





> Crystal, know that we're all with you and wishing the best. As everyone says don't blame yourself. So many of us have that mommy gut instinct and we don't follow it. Feel like we shouldn't and trust the experts. I did it with my own son and nearly lost him when he was 2. We live and learn and it makes you stronger and more trusting of yourself. I think you do need to seek a specialist asap and think about switching vets all together at least until that one's back from maternity.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree too. These are wise words. I've been there also and I know that sick feeling well. It will pass though.
Please G-d bless your Zoe and help her heal. :heart:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Prayers are starting non-stop.
xoxoxox


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Crystal, bless your heart. You did have a bad day. I hate hearing about Zoe's problems and I hope she does alright. That's scary and I agree with the others, I wouldn't let someone puncture the ear drum of one of my girls and I'd be going to a specialist. Its so hard to find a good vet that you completely trust. There are good ones out there you just have to find them. 
I can't believe poor Sophie got a rabies shot she didn't even need! I can imagine how upset you are with that vet too. I hope she's doing OK.
I hate this so much for you, Zoe and Sophie. I hope you're feeling better and I'm so sorry this is going on. 
Please keep us updated and give those girls a hug for us. 
:grouphug:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Crystal, as everyone has been so kind to say to me with regards to Roxie, don't blame yourself. We do the best we can with our babies and sometimes, things happen. I would be furious that you have such a hard time getting the vet to respond. :smpullhair: 

Prayers are wonderful.... Everyone's has helped Roxie. I will pray like crazy tonight, in the morning and everyday until you tell us things are better for your baby. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

May God Bless you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Prayers prayers and more prayers for Zoe. So sorry to hear that this is happening to Zoe and that they screwed up Sophie's vaccine...crazy. Thankfully you can get some good professional advise here, I hope she is feeling better soon !!! Thinking of you !
yes, as everyone has said you were following the vets advise you are a great mommy.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was just looking for an update and I hope Zoe is felling better today. 
:grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Crystal, I am so sorry all this has happened to Zoe.  I feel so bad for both of you. Please don't blame yourself. You are a wonderful mommy! :grouphug: 

I pray sweet Zoe starts feeling better and her ear heals quickly. rayer: rayer: 

And I'll be praying for Sophie, too. I can't imagine how upset you are! I hope she is feeling OK. rayer: rayer: 

Hugs to you & your babies. God bless you. :heart:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Zoe. It's an awful feeling when your baby is not feeling well. Please keep us posted on her progress. I hope she's feeling better.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Poor little Zoe. I am so sorry she is feeling bad and is having all these health issues. Its awful to see them in pain. Bents and Brie send licks and i send hugs.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear Zoe's not feeling well. :bysmilie: I'm not an expert, but I agree with Debbie that you should get a second opinion, preferably by a specialist, before puncturing her eardrum. 

I hope you're able to get to the bottom of this, and I pray Zoe feels better soon. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

So sorry you are going through all this with your girl. I hope Dr. Jaimie will weigh in on this.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate your support....but I still feel like I failed my sweet girl. Thankfully she did sleep with me last night and did not tremble. Probably more comforting to me than to her. She was clingy, so I know she's not feeling well still. She's with my dad today at Grandma & Grandpa's house where it's cool and quiet. She'll do lots of recliner time with Grandpa. Thankfully Dr. Jaimie is here on SM and she's been just so helpful. So we are still talking about things. If I had it my way, I'd be on my way down to Louisiana and have her take care my Zoe.

Just to shed some light on a few things. The vet who did Zoe's dental does not 'specialize' in dentistry. But it is 'her field of interest' so other vets at that clinic refer more difficult cases to her. And they do use digital x-rays. The vet does the surgery, not the tech and they have a tech there to monitor anesthesia the whole time. Panalog is what my foster Sophie's vet put her on for both of her ears that are most likely a yeast infection. Won’t be able to do a culture until she’s under a general for her spay & hernia operation. Panalog is what her groomer, Sophie’s vet tech, put in Zoe’s ear at her groom and told me to use on Zoe. That was a mistake because it can prevent the vet from actually getting a culture that is not gooped up with the Panalog. Panalog is not used for bacterial infections. So lesson learned on my part as well as Zoe’s groomer/vet tech. Thankfully, we were able to get a culture from Zoe that wasn’t contaminated by the Panalog. They are sending the culture out to run different antibiotics against it to see what will be the correct one for her type of bacteria, but in the mean time, put her on one they think will work. If not, then we will switch her meds. The vet is planning on using a Video Otoscopy on Tuesday so I think they are using the latest equipment and techniques. But I’m talking to Jaimie about all that to be sure. As for having to pierce her ear drum…if in fact they do need to, I think a surgical procedure would be far less risky than then allowing the ear drum to rupture if indeed there is something behind the ear drum causing it to ‘bulge’ outward due to pressure. I know my brother ruptured his ear drum while diving due to the pressure and it was an extremely painful experience. But it did heal with no hearing loss. Ok…so I’m trying to reassure myself more than anything here. *sigh* There is no “ear” specialists. I guess it would be a dermatologist I would see and I will have to do some research to see where the closest one is to my area. And then again, is it wise to wait to get into a dermatologist? idk? This has just not been a good couple of weeks and I’m ready for things to get back to normal. Thanks again everyone. I’m just not doing very well right now.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I am praying for you and Zoe.... :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Sending prayers and love to you both.. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

please do not beat yourself up you are not a vet and dogs hide their pain and do not talk - you would never know. 

That is wierd as panalog is used for yeast and bacteria http://www.1800petmeds.com/Panolog-prod10105.html - dex had bacteria infection one time and yeast the next and both times the panalog cleared it right up so that is odd. I hope they can get to the bottom of it . I do agree though i would not put anything in the ears until culture done as not to mess up the test but lesson learned as you trusted the groomer/vet tech. 

A dermatologist will get you in asap if an emergency situation so i would go with a specialist. Makes sense dermatologist as it is skin related in the inner ear and being many ear issues are food allergy related that would make sense. I would call around to all the vets and specialty hospitals and ask who they recommend for dermatology and go to the one they mostly recommend first. We see a dermatologist and she is excellent -- in our area it is animal dermatology and i beleive they are in other areas too. Here is the website and off to side is where others are located - are any of these near you ?

http://www.animaldermatology.com/handler.c...&cpid=14749

is evansville near you ?

http://www.animaldermatology.com/handler.c...&cpid=20510

I hope she is feeling better 

also i have 3 vets i work with sadly as the one i like is really busy and never returns calls fast so i have two back ups just in case and one who calls back immediately so tend to go to him more now and he has a phd from ucdavis just a little too drug happy though for me but very responsive. I would recommend getting a back up while yours is on maternity leave so maybe start asking around especially since you have the dog business ask all your clients who they go to. I work in a bank and i ask everyone who they go to as would prefer to deal with just one and i have a pic of dogs on my desk so everyone talks about dogs to me and first thing i ask is what vet do you use and what is your experience. 

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jun 27 2009, 01:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797621


> Thanks everyone. I appreciate your support....but I still feel like I failed my sweet girl. Thankfully she did sleep with me last night and did not tremble. Probably more comforting to me than to her. She was clingy, so I know she's not feeling well still. She's with my dad today at Grandma & Grandpa's house where it's cool and quiet. She'll do lots of recliner time with Grandpa. Thankfully Dr. Jaimie is here on SM and she's been just so helpful. So we are still talking about things. If I had it my way, I'd be on my way down to Louisiana and have her take care my Zoe.
> 
> Just to shed some light on a few things. The vet who did Zoe's dental does not 'specialize' in dentistry. But it is 'her field of interest' so other vets at that clinic refer more difficult cases to her. And they do use digital x-rays. The vet does the surgery, not the tech and they have a tech there to monitor anesthesia the whole time. Panalog is what my foster Sophie's vet put her on for both of her ears that are most likely a yeast infection. Won’t be able to do a culture until she’s under a general for her spay & hernia operation. Panalog is what her groomer, Sophie’s vet tech, put in Zoe’s ear at her groom and told me to use on Zoe. That was a mistake because it can prevent the vet from actually getting a culture that is not gooped up with the Panalog. Panalog is not used for bacterial infections. So lesson learned on my part as well as Zoe’s groomer/vet tech. Thankfully, we were able to get a culture from Zoe that wasn’t contaminated by the Panalog. They are sending the culture out to run different antibiotics against it to see what will be the correct one for her type of bacteria, but in the mean time, put her on one they think will work. If not, then we will switch her meds. The vet is planning on using a Video Otoscopy on Tuesday so I think they are using the latest equipment and techniques. But I’m talking to Jaimie about all that to be sure. As for having to pierce her ear drum…if in fact they do need to, I think a surgical procedure would be far less risky than then allowing the ear drum to rupture if indeed there is something behind the ear drum causing it to ‘bulge’ outward due to pressure. I know my brother ruptured his ear drum while diving due to the pressure and it was an extremely painful experience. But it did heal with no hearing loss. Ok…so I’m trying to reassure myself more than anything here. *sigh* There is no “ear” specialists. I guess it would be a dermatologist I would see and I will have to do some research to see where the closest one is to my area. And then again, is it wise to wait to get into a dermatologist? idk? This has just not been a good couple of weeks and I’m ready for things to get back to normal. Thanks again everyone. I’m just not doing very well right now.[/B]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hugs to you and Zoe, sweetheart. Don't think for a moment that you failed her, you did what every one of us would have done. You're an awesome mom! :wub: :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Crystal, I'm so sorry for what you are going through. Please don't blame yourself. We do the best we can ... 

I hope all will be well ....


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Don't know what to say that hasn't already been said except that my heart goes out to you. 

And don't beat yourself up. We all do the best we can. Heck -- the last time Jerry was going to ER when his kidneys had completely shut down, his daughter I were insisting that he drink a protein shake because he hadn't eaten. We weren't doctors and didn't recognize the kidney failure -- but we do both know that you don't give extra protein when the kidneys are failing. So, we all just do the best we can.

I'm sending lots and lots of hugs for you and lots and lots of prayers for precious Zoe.


:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Sending good wishes your way for Zoe's quick recovery.


----------



## pinkflamingo (Jun 27, 2009)

Prayers for your little one.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Sending special prayers for Zoe.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I feel so bad for you, Crystal. You are a great Mom. We all feel that way b/c we think we should just know everything when it comes to our sweet babies. Well, unfortunately, we don't. I wish we did. I am praying for little Zoe. I hope she feels better and that will make you feel so much better. God love Dr. Jaimie. Your vet sounds very good. It sounds as if he is applying modern technology to help get answers. I will continue to pray for your girl and you. :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Crystal, I'm so sorry you and Zoe are going through this - it is so awful to see our little ones in pain! :Bad day: I would definitely go to a specialist. You're a fantastic mom and you trusted your vet - like you should be able to!! I hope Zoe feels better soon and that they can get the infection under control without further trauma - then you'll feel better and the :Sunny Smile: will come out for you again. :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Sending prayers for zoe :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Sending prayers to baby Zoe that she is all better real soon rayer:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hugs and prayers to you both. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Crystal, I hope you get this all figured out and fixed soon. My heart goes out to you and Zoe. Its so hard to see them in pain and with problems but its really not your fault. All we can do is listen to those who should know and do what they tell us. You're staying right on top of this so I'm sure everything will be fine. You give that girl a big hug for us and keep us posted. 
:grouphug:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I am so sorry Zoe is in pain. I hope she gets better real soon.


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

So sorry you are going through all of this. Prayers to you both! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

WooHoo!! Zoe finally came out from under the bed just now and is actually chewing on a Nylabone!! It seemed to me last night she was feeling a little bit better but I kept wondering if it were just wishful thinking. Today when I had to squirt medicine in her ear she lay so still for me on her side. She's such a good girl. But I truly think she's feeling better now that she is finally out from under the bed. So hopefully on Tuesday when she goes in for her deep ear debridement and video otoscopy the ear drum will not be bulged and the whole perforation of the ear drum won't even need to be considered. Thanks everyone for your prayers. And Zoe & I would be really grateful if you continued them on through out her procedure on Tuesday. :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

this is great news maybe inflamation is going down with meds and she is healing - so happy  

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jun 28 2009, 10:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798203


> WooHoo!! Zoe finally came out from under the bed just now and is actually chewing on a Nylabone!! It seemed to me last night she was feeling a little bit better but I kept wondering if it were just wishful thinking. Today when I had to squirt medicine in her ear she lay so still for me on her side. She's such a good girl. But I truly think she's feeling better now that she is finally out from under the bed. So hopefully on Tuesday when she goes in for her deep ear debridement and video otoscopy the ear drum will not be bulged and the whole perforation of the ear drum won't even need to be considered. Thanks everyone for your prayers. And Zoe & I would be really grateful if you continued them on through out her procedure on Tuesday. :grouphug:[/B]


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You got it.........glad to hear that she is feeling somewhat better........please keep us informed~~~


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Glad she is out from under the bed :chili: . Hope things go well on Tuesday.

Tina


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Crystal, we certainly will be keeping Zoe in our prayers. Sounds like she is doing better and not hurting like she was. Thank God for that.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

GREAT NEWS!!!!!! I am sooo happy for you and Zoe!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I believe she's going to be ok. God hears are prayers. I'll continue my prayers for you both rayer:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers for a continued recovery and hugs to you all!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Glad to hear Zoe is on her way to healing and feeling better each day.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's definitely a good sign. Continued prayers for her.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yay!!! Grreat news! I hope this good direction continues!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

That is such happy news! I hope Zoe continues to feel better and her appt on Tues is remarkable.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so happy to hear Zoe is feeling better.
Continued prayers and thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Zoe - i snucks on da computer to tells you dat I hope you feel better really soon! xoxox Hunter. ps. I fink your beautiful! :blush:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG Crystal. I am so sorry for everything you and Zoe have been going through. I didnt' log onto to SM and read any threads this weekend. I am glad to see that Zoe is starting to feel better. It brings me tears reading how you feel you failed Zoe. I know how much you love your babies and when something goes wrong of course we feel we failed them but seriously...your fluffs are blessed to have you. You are an AMAZING mother to them. It is impossible to always make the right decision everytime. Focus on all the good things you have done for Zoe. They far outweigh not having her dental last year. With your TLC and all the prayers from SM....I just know Zoe is going to be ok. Prayers to Zoe girl and hugs to you Crystal. :grouphug:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh my goodness poor little Zoe! And Crystal!! It sounds like things are getting better but I'm so sorry for you little one. You rest and enjoy lots of recliner time with grandpa. Keep getting better little Angel - we love you so much!

Hang in there Crystal!! Your a great mommy and taking such good care of your babies. 


Hugs,

Leslie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We're with you and Zoe. Hoping, praying and caring about you both. Let us know how it goes. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

:grouphug: 
rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I picked Zoe up a little bit before 5:00 at the vets. They did the deep ear debridement and video otoscopy. I have lots of pretty pictures to look at now. Thankfully the ear drum was not bowed or bulged so there was no need to perforate the ear drum. However, there was a tremendous amount of puss and wax and the ear drum appears to be thin and fragile. Because of the amount of puss and wax, and darn it all still some of the blasted Panalog which actually made for a nicer breeding ground for the bacteria, the antibiotics I’m putting in her ear could not even get to where it needed to go. So she was feeling better I guess from the steroids. Her ear is really red and inflamed due to what they had to do to clean it out so she’s on Metacam for pain again. And we are continuing on with the antibiotics we have until the cultures come back. They will be back either tomorrow or Thursday and according to the results; we may change her antibiotics and even put her on oral antibiotics. I just can’t believe how much pain my sweet girl has been in. We still don’t know the cause, but since we just had a full exam right before her dental and her ears were good then, it just has to be one of those ‘flukey’ things that can happen after a procedure like that. She’s acting really miserable right now. Can barely keep her eyes open. And she’s back under the bed.  It breaks my heart. She’s such a good girl and not a complainer.

Sophie had her spay/hernia/dental yesterday and seems to be doing well. She was very uncomfortable last night so none of us got much sleep. Twice I was just about to take her to the emg. vet clinic because she was restless, moaning and whimpering. I was told I couldn’t give her any pain meds until today. But just as I was getting up to get dressed, she would settle down. This morning after she ate a very EARLY breakfast, we went back to bed and she stopped moaning. So the girl has a healthy appetite. She’s looking and acting really good today. She’s a trooper. She’s super clingy today so I guess it’s a good thing Zoe just wants to be left alone. And Jett’s just being his normal happy go lucky little self. He’s used to being the one who is held but he’s ok with it being someone else right now.

Thanks everyone for your prayers and support. Do you mind continuing to keep my sweet Zoe girl in your prayers until we get this resolved?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so glad they figured out what was making her not feel good. I am praying for the both of them a speedy recovery


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Zoe will be alright now, but I'll keep her in my prayers. She and Sophie both. Sorry you didn't get much sleep last night. Hopefully tonight will be better.


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

SO SORRY TO HEAR THE BAD NEWS..MAYBE IT WILL BE BETTER THE NEXT TRIP TO THE VET...


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh........Zoe, you like to get away from everything and be left alone when you are not feeling well. That is the way I am too~~~~hope her infection is all cleared up and she doesn't have to take anything more. I will keep her in my prayers!!!

I hope Sophie will sleep better tonight so you can get some rest!! When it rains it pours. Put them all on the sofa with you tonight and snuggle in and get some needed rest~~~ :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

some much needed rest is in order!!! I am sending all your ladies some hugs and little jett a big kiss for being such a gentleman!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Awww...Crystal, you sure do have your hands full at the moment. I hope Zoe is on her way to a full recovery. And little Sophie...I hope she is in much less pain today. Everyone is in my prayers.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, poor baby Zoe. Hopefully, tomorrow will be better for all of you!!!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I hope the drs. have gotten to the bottom of this now and sweet little Zoe is on the road to recovery. :grouphug: 

:grouphug: to Sophie for a speedy recovery too!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Get well soon Zoe and Sophie ! Glad to hear that the eardrum wasn't an issue afterall. Hopefully she'll improve quickly now. 
Sending more good wishes and prayers.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad everything went well....feel free to pm me if u need...u can never bother me!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jun 30 2009, 11:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799129


> glad everything went well....feel free to pm me if u need...u can never bother me![/B]


LOL...you have NO idea how badly I wanted to call you in the middle of the night the night of Sophie's surgery and she was moaning and whimpering....only to find out she was just hungry. Don't know why that vet said no food that evening. My vet says half their normal amount the evening after their surgery.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I hope you all had a better night last night and day today and that everyone's on the road to recovery. Hugs and puppy slurps all around!

Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Jul 1 2009, 09:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799620


> I hope you all had a better night last night and day today and that everyone's on the road to recovery. Hugs and puppy slurps all around!
> 
> Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa[/B]


Thanks Maggie. We finally got the cultures back late this afternoon and so we are having to switch meds. She's now on an oral antibiotic, a topical that we drop in her ear, as well as a pain med. They will check her again in 2 weeks so hopefully we will get her over this soon.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Crystal I am so glad they have Zoe on what she needs to get rid of that infection. Poor little sweetie. Ear aches are just awful things. You poor dear. You have had your hands full haven't you? I do pray little Zoe responds to the meds quickly and gets over this ordeal. I hope Sophie was feeling much better today too. I will continue my prayers for your sweet Zoe until I hear she is completely healed. Chin up Crystal. I hope you got a better sleep last night. Hugs to you, your girls and sweetie pie Jett.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Gosh Crystal, talk about a double whammy. I'm glad to hear though that both girls are on the road to recovery. I can't even imagine how stressed you must be. Tell Jett to keep being a good brother. And continured prayers that Zoe and Sophie continue to feel better. 

Hang in there Crystal. You are doing an amazing job!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

i'm glad to hear that Zoe and Sophie are doing better. Hopefully the new meds will clear Zoe's ear up.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so glad Zoe is getting the right meds now & all the proceedures are finished. Poor little girl has had it rough with this ear infection & her dental too. I hope she & Sophie will be all better soon. Crystal, I also hope you get some much needed rest. :grouphug:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Glad to hear that the vet seems to feel she'll do better on new medications. Let's keep our fingers crossed and hope she improves quickly. 

I can just picture that little doll hiding under the bed when she doesn't feel well - it makes me so sad. 

Hugs, prayers and belly-rubs

Leslie


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Just checking in to see if Sophie and Zoe are doing better today.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Crystal. I am checking on Zoe. I hope she is doing so much better. I hope she is out from under the bed. It just breaks my heart to picture her there. I'm still praying. rayer: 
I also hope Sophie is back to feeling like herself by now. 
Hugs to the whole gang & you too. :hugging: :hugging: :hugging: :hugging:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Zoe's still under the bed. It's breaking my heart. But she did lay still for me last night to put the drops in her ear again so I think that's a good sign. Like maybe it's not hurting as badly as it had. At least I hope that's what it means.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so sorry she is going through this --i hope she gets better really soon 


QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jul 3 2009, 10:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800428


> Zoe's still under the bed. It's breaking my heart. But she did lay still for me last night to put the drops in her ear again so I think that's a good sign. Like maybe it's not hurting as badly as it had. At least I hope that's what it means.[/B]


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

I hope both your little girls are feeling much better soon! Hang in there. You are doing everything right. They are so lucky to have you.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jul 3 2009, 10:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800428


> Zoe's still under the bed. It's breaking my heart. But she did lay still for me last night to put the drops in her ear again so I think that's a good sign. Like maybe it's not hurting as badly as it had. At least I hope that's what it means.[/B]



Oh Crystal, how stressfull for you, with Sophie recovering and such a busy time at the store. Poor Zoe - I hope those antibiotics kick in soon and give our girl some relief. Ear infections are just awful. I bet at this point she just wants it to stop. Have you had any more fireworks there yet? How is she doing with them? I wonder if there is any way to make her more comfortable. 

We've been having fireworks every evening for a few day's now they are legal here so the neighbors set them off. I've been slipping the tranquility blend into their dinner every night. Izzy always looks at me with a little disgust before she eats her dinner when I do that, I think she's getting wise to my trick. :blush: 

Leslie


----------

